# Yakfisher - Issue 13 - Autumn



## lukedfluke (Dec 9, 2010)

ooooOOooo it's got a great table of contents there! cant wait to get my hands on that thing


----------



## Imax (Dec 24, 2010)

I didn't know this magazine existed but now I do I am looking at getting a subscription. I have a question about the delivery that I am hoping someone can answer. When ordering a sub via the website it gives you an option of free delivery or postage and handling for $7. Do I need to add postage and handling?


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Sorry Paddy, they just couldn't afford 'em! :lol:

cheers,
Cid


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Great issue guys ,got it yesterday
coatsey1


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

very good issue - love the changes


----------



## Melbit (Jun 24, 2008)

This is the only magazine I religiously purchase, first day it hits. Really should be thinking of getting a subscription...


----------



## GoManGo (Sep 2, 2010)

I think it's an awesome Publication, good to see the world of Yaks slowly being recognized.


----------

